

Ask PG: what's YC's / PG's opinion of the lean startup / bootstrapping movement? - ryanwaggoner

Obviously you're not opposed to venture funding, but do you see it as a requirement? Are there YC startups that have chosen to eschew or severely minimize post-YC funding in favor of growing based on revenue and profits? Or does YC both select for and encourage raising larger amounts of funding?
======
pg
This came up a couple days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1736166>

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Thanks! That answers the question about the startups, but what about your view
on the subject? Do you think it's generally better for startups to raise if
they can get good terms?

~~~
pg
It turns out you can give a fairly precise answer to that question:
<http://paulgraham.com/equity.html>

~~~
ryanwaggoner
It's hard to remember what all you've covered in your essays :) Thanks again.

